# Summer workout other than Skateboard



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wakeboard, surf, ripstick, balance board, bike


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Balance board will help you out a little and can be pretty cheap to make your own . I made one out of an old snowskate deck (a normal skateboard deck works equally well) and a piece of 3 or 4 inch diameter PVC pipe.

And i mountain bike alot in the warmer months too. Doesn't help as much with boarding but is fun and keeps me active.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

i box to stay in shape. tons of fun and the best thing you can do for your body.

i dont skate anymore but i do still longboard in the summer. its as close to getting on the mountain as you can be.

surfing or wakeboarding too if youre able (i.e. near los beach and/or own a boat)


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

if you do go to a gym, or have your own if your lucky. Work on your legs; squats, leg press, ext having strong legs you will feel the difference next season


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Wakeboard, surf, ripstick, balance board, bike


oooh ripstick. now that thing scares me.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah I highly suggest you hit the gym and workout every part of your body, don't limit yourself to just the legs (but do put an emphasis on them)...Get cardiovascular in there too and you will feel 10 times better on the slopes next season and your ability to progress will grow exponentially as well.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks all for your reply, 

There all good, but surf might be a problem around Montreal as the only wawe you will see here are at a hockey game :laugh: 

As far as staying in shape, I'm triyng to keep pretty fit (at 35, with a daugther, a day job and way too many passions, it a survival requirement). 

My point was more about doing stuff that will help me out with the riding aspect (stance, heel and toe action, transition, etc.) so I guess at this point skate and balance board might be my best bet.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

I was thinking of Krav Maga


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> I was thinking of Krav Maga


The problem with Krav-Maga is that their first rule (from Lichtenfeld) is avoiding dangerous situation, and this seem to be against snowboard rule.... LOL 

But you are right that martial art exercice help with the balance and stretching, so I might restart doing my Ju jitsu home training I used to do when I was training regulary.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anything to help with park stuff or jumps? backyard boarding has it's limits. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lousixyz said:


> Thanks all for your reply,
> 
> There all good, but surf might be a problem around Montreal as the only wawe you will see here are at a hockey game :laugh:
> 
> ...


You are in much the same situation as I am. 35, two kids, job, spouse, family time etc. etc. etc. My son started skiing this year and he wants to snowboard as well as skateboard. Together we work on using a balance board. I think this is a key item that will pay huge dividends to both my snowboarding and his skiing, snowboarding, skateboarding. I suggest you make one up and start using it. I plan to transition from a balance board with a pipe under it front/back to a pipe side/side to improve toe/heel balance. From that transition to one of the boards you can get that have a ball under them. I suppose that would be the ultimate end goal.

I also have turned to rollerblading for my cardio work. If I am on my bike I am going way to slow to let my kids keep up. If I rollerblade and they ride bikes its a perfect combo to force me to haul ass to keep up. Plus those damn hills get to be a killer on the legs after a bit. My knees cant do jogging. If I jog my surgery knee will hurt for days after.

I also weightlift. Heavy on the ass-to-grass squats, deadlifts, pullups. I am working in jump squats as well. 

So, grab some rollerblades if you don't want to skateboard. Skateboarding is not for me. And go for a "ride" with the family every other day. Heck even if you only have a few minutes just point towards the biggest darn hill you have near by and head up it . 

Then lift heavy on the other days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

squishydonut said:


> anything to help with park stuff or jumps? backyard boarding has it's limits. :laugh:


I don't focus on either of these but I have enough understanding to know the more pop you have the better your jumb is going to be. So.....squats, jump squats, jump lunges or if your not fat and old like me then ultimate would be one leg dumbell squats, broad jumps, heck balance board


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't forget to weight train. Focus on lifts that target your lower body, back, and core muscles. Squats and Deadlifts are a must. You know that burning feeling in your quads the first few times of the season, that can be eliminated with a good weightlifting routine. It can also help with strength and stability on your board.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> You are in much the same situation as I am. 35, two kids, job, spouse, family time etc. etc. etc. My son started skiing this year and he wants to snowboard as well as skateboard. Together we work on using a balance board. I think this is a key item that will pay huge dividends to both my snowboarding and his skiing, snowboarding, skateboarding. I suggest you make one up and start using it. I plan to transition from a balance board with a pipe under it front/back to a pipe side/side to improve toe/heel balance. From that transition to one of the boards you can get that have a ball under them. I suppose that would be the ultimate end goal.


TKS, it's exactly my situation; running after time....

I found out this link here about building one... anything I should avoid or modify when doing it? 

And what about the online training offer like this one... a gaper trap ? or worth it if the money is no problem for it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lousixyz said:


> TKS, it's exactly my situation; running after time....
> 
> I found out this link here about building one... anything I should avoid or modify when doing it?
> 
> And what about the online training offer like this one... a gaper trap ? or worth it if the money is no problem for it?


That link for the balance board should work just fine. Honestly, its not that hard of a device to come up with just about anything laying around your house to accomplish the goal. I made mine with a 1/2" oak stair tread that I had left over from when I replaced my stairs treads with oak from carpet. It was already the right size to use. I cut a piece of 1/2" pvc pipe I found in my garage for under it. Find a sold piece of wood, put something round under it, get on and balance = done 

If I was looking at something like the online training video type thing I think I would be saving the money to offer it to a local boarder that was better then me (in the form of beer or pizza or...) to buy some training tips from someone on the hill with me.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Lousixyz said:


> TKS, it's exactly my situation; running after time....
> 
> I found out this link here about building one... anything I should avoid or modify when doing it?
> 
> And what about the online training offer like this one... a gaper trap ? or worth it if the money is no problem for it?


Here is a good tip for the balance board itself... Don't make one, just buy a very cheap skateboard deck .


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

My plan to stay fit over the summer is hit the gym a couple times a week at least, focusing heavily on core and legs, I'm working as a roofer this summer so my arms get a dam good workout everyday at work. I also plan on investing in a road bike to get my cardio up, can't jog because I got knee surgery a year ago and it hurts like a bitch if I jog for extended periods of time.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i just tried on my little cousin's ripstick today...
wow...that sh*t is hard LOL

i came home and looked online to see the ripstick website claims the ripstick to have snowboarding carve qualities.

anyone rides a ripstick?
________
LITTLESWEETY


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> i just tried on my little cousin's ripstick today...
> wow...that sh*t is hard LOL
> 
> i came home and looked online to see the ripstick website claims the ripstick to have snowboarding carve qualities.
> ...


I tried one once. Its like a snowboard except for the fact that there is no way to stop other than bailing, and its about 10x harder to balance on.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Lousixyz said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum and also new in the snowboard "world". I start learning snowboard late this seasons so I had only 5 ride with two 1 hour lessons (hope to have one more ride before the summer, but the weather is shitty around here).
> 
> My question is to know if there are any specific training that I could do during the summer to keep fresh in mind what I learned and not start all over again next season.
> In the title, I stated "other than skateboard" because it seem the obvious choice, but wanted to know if there is anything else around that would help also.
> ...


You write very well - wish I could write in French as well as you do in English!


And yes, for the first time in 35 years I'm not looking forward to spring, as I'm loving boarding so much!

Conditioning wise I'm working on my aerobics and endurance, and doing a LOT of squats with light weights to build up my legs and ankles


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

skateboard.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

v-verb said:


> You write very well - wish I could write in French as well as you do in English!


Tks a lot, I try my best.... 

Finally, I decided to forget about my Ego and I got myself a cheap Skateboard, I will used it for Balance Board but also to practive in our Alley behind my home. It's not easy as every kid in the alley are about 20 years younger.... but at least, I feel I won't have to start all over next fall. 


Thanks for all your help.... I'm hanging around ...


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Lousixyz said:


> Tks a lot, I try my best....
> 
> Finally, I decided to forget about my Ego and I got myself a cheap Skateboard, I will used it for Balance Board but also to practive in our Alley behind my home. It's not easy as every kid in the alley are about 20 years younger.... but at least, I feel I won't have to start all over next fall.
> 
> ...


Good to hear! Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

If you have access to a pool swimming is great too. Swimming strengthens your shoulder a lot through the entire rotation of the ball joint and can prevent all sorts of shoulder injuries from falls on the board simply by being strong and limber there. It's also great for the legs if you have any sort of knee problem already, as you can really work all the supporting muscles without putting any stress on the joint and ligaments. I started swimming again this fall and as I worked myself back up through the winter, I noticed big returns on the hill, especially cadiovascular.
It did absolutely nothing for my balance though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Balance board, and a trampoline and i'm okay.. I skateboard though, so i keep myself in activity as much as possible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

try this SKIM X - Official Home Page its new and they are coming out with a board with bindings.


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

stretch every morning when you wake up regardless of what you gonna do during the day.

drink a few glasses of water.

eat right.

most importantly make running, where ever you want to do, make it weekly.

promise you these tips will make wonders on your next season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Headys said:


> i box to stay in shape. tons of fun and the best thing you can do for your body.


Lets ignore the brain damage and i'll agree.


----------

